# I hate it when...



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

You have to call the customer and give him the bad news...especialy when hes a nice old guy. Well here is the story to entertain you guys today.. My Boss's Neighbor (the nice old guy) brought me his 9hp MTD snow blower from 1993 because it was stalling under load and blowing smoke. It turns out every single gasket that could possibly be leaking on the engine was, and the rings were leaking letting oil burn off. I probably could have spent about $100 on the engine to rebuild it with rings, valves, seals and gaskets but after all the labor charges it just would have been too expensive for the consumer and the machine was just not worth it. I feel so bad but I need my profit and I cannot do jobs for free, Im buying a truck soon . I felt bad though so I am helping him find a used unit close buy that he can get for cheaper then the repairs.
Ok now share your similar experiences :freak:


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Just buy him another engine. Quick and easy...


----------



## rpitt (Apr 3, 2006)

help yhe old guy out


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Maybe you guys ought to take up a collection for the guy. 

I can sympathize with the old fella, but when your doing this for a living, it's pretty hard to do it for free, let alone pay for it yourself!


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

We got the guy a used 8hp Ariens for less money then the repair bill might have been. The used Ariens cost him about $250 when to repair his old hunk of junk it would have been about $450 to fix everything. Today I wen't to move is old unit and the front auger broke off, that's now bad his old one was hahaha.


----------

